# Well crap. Guess it wasn’t ready to jar.



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 13, 2021)

No damage. Have emptied all jars and have the buds on screen. think I will pick up some paper bags tomorrow

Question. If I put a 62% pack into a jar with higher humidity will it lower it to the correct level?


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 13, 2021)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> No damage. Have emptied all jars and have the buds on screen. think I will pick up some paper bags tomorrow
> 
> Question. If I put a 62% pack into a jar with higher humidity will it lower it to the correct level?


What would happen if you pull a vacuum on the jar down to 1000 microns


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 13, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> What would happen if you pull a vacuum on the jar down to 1000 microns


 I have no idea what that means


----------



## Bubba (Oct 13, 2021)

No. Don't put the packets in untill the jars reach 62-63 %. I buy a bunch of those small mini hygrometer/temp meter and put one in each jar.

Surprising how it may feel fairly dry, but put it in a jar it goes up to 80%! Dump out in front of jar for hour or so, put back in, repeat.

After a while, it will hold low 70s. From there, it can remain sealed for a while, but must be regularly burped down to 62 or so. Even 66 isn't bad. 

I will usually plan on being at home for a few days just to get them down to jarable humidity.

Just take it out and let it air a little them back it the jar to sweat that inner moisture out, and finish your cure.

Bubba


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 13, 2021)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> I have no idea what that means


I'm gonna try it. This is a simple explanation. Demonstration of Moisture Removal in a Vacuum - YouTube


----------



## Bubba (Oct 14, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> I'm gonna try it. This is a simple explanation. Demonstration of Moisture Removal in a Vacuum - YouTube


I would be afraid not that it wouldn't dry it, but don't know about the curing process...

Guess you just try a small amount and see.

Bubba


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 14, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I would be afraid not that it wouldn't dry it, but don't know about the curing process...
> 
> Guess you just try a small amount and see.
> 
> Bubba


Yup


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 14, 2021)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> No damage. Have emptied all jars and have the buds on screen. think I will pick up some paper bags tomorrow
> 
> Question. If I put a 62% pack into a jar with higher humidity will it lower it to the correct level?


Yep This happens
This is why I put buds in paper bags with meters inside a tote (ie Tupperware or a like almost air tight)  with a cover that can be opened and closed as needed , so if the humidity is still 70% in bud bags I open tote lid for a few hrs , when it comes down I close it again, A few days of this will get the buds right where they need to be prior to jarring for final Burping period.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 14, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> Yup


If this works could be very interesting...

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 14, 2021)

Bubba said:


> If this works could be very interesting...
> 
> Bubba


Not sure
You put damp buds in and what dries them the Vac, I can not see it happening The Boveda pks will not absorb all that moisture in my opinion


----------



## Bubba (Oct 14, 2021)

Yeah, for that matter they don't hold permanently 62%, it slowly drops off with time.

Credo devices in humidors will hold humidity if you occasionally juice them a little.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 14, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Yeah, for that matter they don't hold permanently 62%, it slowly drops off with time.
> 
> Credo devices in humidors will hold humidity if you occasionally juice them a little.
> 
> Bubba


The Humidity Packs can be recharged if you have used ones


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Not sure
> You put damp buds in and what dries them the Vac, I can not see it happening The Boveda pks will not absorb all that moisture in my opinion


Do you believe water can boil at room temperature? it sure does in the right conditions. All AC units need to be vacuumed to 500 microns. At 500 microns moisture is not present, any lower than 500 microns now were talking about space. What I don't know is will the trichomes survive, I'm gonna find out.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 14, 2021)

Typical organic chemistry trick. Pull a vacuum on the distillation system and it boils at much lower temps.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 14, 2021)

Well keep us advised 
Start a new thread on it so we can all watch (Really do a thread)
I have my AC Vac sitting in dining room right now.


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Well keep us advised
> Start a new thread on it so we can all watch (Really do a thread)
> I have my AC Vac sitting in dining room right now.


   Way cool.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 14, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> Way cool.


What are you planning to use as a Vac chamber (mason jar with vac lid)


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> What are you planning to use as a Vac chamber (mason jar with vac lid)


I'm gonna use a mason jar and make a lid with a mason jar lid. Hopefully i can drill the hole and glue the fitting in place should be strong enough. gonna do it tomorrow. Still working on deboning today still got a ways to go.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 21, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> What would happen if you pull a vacuum on the jar down to 1000 microns


I spent the last half of my working life as a refrigeration engineer water boils readily in a vacuum. 
Think that starts to happen about - 14.7microns if memory serves. 
Moisture boils off quicker the deeper the vacuum. 
Talking about a proper vacuum pump here - not an effing vacuum cleaner. 
In short - you could easily dry a ton of weed quickly within a sealed chamber being sucked out by a proper vacuum pump. 
But a vacuum pump ain't cheap. 
The Science is not difficult if you have an engineering mind. 
Id almost put money on it that this is being done on a commercial scale. 
It's sort of the reverse of drying with heat


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 21, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> I spent the last half of my working life as a refrigeration engineer water boils readily in a vacuum.
> Think that starts to happen about - 14.7microns if memory serves.
> Moisture boils off quicker the deeper the vacuum.
> Talking about a proper vacuum pump here - not an effing vacuum cleaner.
> ...


For a given pressure, different liquids will boil at different temperatures. A liquid in a partial vacuum has a lower boiling point than when that liquid is at atmospheric pressure.  I have never seen or in my memory ever achieved  a vacuum at 14.7 microns. I have taken refrigeration oil and place it under vacuum and got it to boil off at 205  microns, I did that BC I wanted to prove a point to some one.

Having worked on AC for 35 years I used industry standard equipment, vacuum pump 4 bridal hose set and a good digital micron gauge. 500 microns vacuum is the industry standard to achieve in the field. I'm not sure the hoses, Pumps, and fittings could handle a vacuum at 14.7 microns without sucking through, unless I was using lab equipment.

I'm sure some one out there in the industry has documented an enthalpy table that show at different pressure water boils and the temperature drop as it happens.

I do know that moisture is removed from a closed system at around 6,000 microns and as the vacuum goes deeper the moisture expelled increases, at a 1000 microns vapor sign is no longer noticeable but we go down to 500 microns for leak detection. With a digital gauge on the most part at 600 microns a leak will shoot up to 1,200 or higher then come back down to 600 and shoot back up again.

I think I wrote to bring the vacuum down to a 1000 microns and I hope the trichomes will survive. The reason I wrote that was BC I don't know at what point Trichomes will boil off. My plan was to vacuum to different microns levels BC I don't know what the enthalpy point is for trichomes. A simple inspection at different microns levels should prove invaluable to determine that end point. 

If I have given you the impression that I would use my shop Vac please allow me to apologize, that was not my intent.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 21, 2021)

4.69 microns to be exact


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> 4.69 microns to be exact


4.69 microns?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 21, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> If I have given you the impression that I would use my shop Vac please allow me to apologize, that was not my intent.


He is use to his power Vac for those lonely cold nights
Hey a blowy is a blowy as long as the vac line is small enough


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 21, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> 4.69 microns?


14.69mics


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> 14.69mics


What's 14.6 mics. Is that when moisture boils off?


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> He is use to his power Vac for those lonely cold nights
> Hey a blowy is a blowy as long as the vac line is small enough


 

Cypress Hill - Insane In The Brain (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> 14.69mics


*Atmospheric pressure,* is *14.69 psi* at sea-level


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 21, 2021)

*But what is the Airspeed Velocity of an Unladen Swallow*


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> *But what is the Airspeed Velocity of an Unladen Swallow*


It depends on whether you are talking about an African or European swallow. In general 20.1 miles per hour or 9 meters per second. What a wise prick I am.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 25, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> For a given pressure, different liquids will boil at different temperatures. A liquid in a partial vacuum has a lower boiling point than when that liquid is at atmospheric pressure.  I have never seen or in my memory ever achieved  a vacuum at 14.7 microns. I have taken refrigeration oil and place it under vacuum and got it to boil off at 205  microns, I did that BC I wanted to prove a point to some one.
> 
> Having worked on AC for 35 years I used industry standard equipment, vacuum pump 4 bridal hose set and a good digital micron gauge. 500 microns vacuum is the industry standard to achieve in the field. I'm not sure the hoses, Pumps, and fittings could handle a vacuum at 14.7 microns without sucking through, unless I was using lab equipment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 25, 2021)

Sorry - just messed up
Yep - you right. 
No need for a pissing contest here. Coupla messages back I got my units mixed up should have said 14.7 psi 
Smoking weed will do that 
I was industrial fridge eng from '92 to 2011 (specialising in ammonia and CO² plants) . 
Ive dried weed with a single stage vac pump but you need a chamber & it's fiddly. 
Much easier to just air dry. 
But if you wanted to dry kilos quickly I reckon not to difficult to work it out. One has to decide if it's worth while.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 25, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> It depends on whether you are talking about an African or European swallow. In general 20.1 miles per hour or 9 meters per second. What a wise prick I am.


It depends who is doing the swallowing


----------

